
Why Wix is so bad at SEO - keepkalm
https://seobandwagon.com/2017/why-wix-is-bad-at-seo/
======
flukus
That page hijacks the page scrolling and reduces it to a glacial pace.

Not much point getting good SEO then annoying people that visit.

~~~
keepkalm
Truth. I've been working on that scrolling issue. I think I have it fixed
finally. It's part of a plugin that I've been evaluating and need to get rid
of.

